# Best heads??



## grampsd (Aug 22, 2011)

I have an 06 gto and am considering heads, but I hear so many different opinions. I'd like to get some feedback from anyone who is happy with theirs. I currently have an intake, headers, and cam 231/239 617/623.

Thanks


----------

